# Meltzer's HIAC Ratings; 1st Main Roster 5 Star Match Since Punk/Cena MITB 2011



## RainmakerV2

I figured he'd give it to em. Him and Cody are buds.


----------



## P Thriller

Can this guy be any more bias? lol. I mean they are his ratings so I guess that is going to happen. But it figures the first 5 star WWE match in 11 years just so happens to feature the guy that Meltzer defends at every turn. 

It was great though and as a Trilogy of matches it is one of the best I can remember in a long time.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

It was a decent match nowhere near 5 stars. I think 4 is a stretch but then again it is Meltzer LOL

This was the first WWE PPV ERR (premium... can't do it since) Rumble that I watched. WWE overall just is not for me anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

P Thriller said:


> Can this guy be any more bias? lol. I mean they are his ratings so I guess that is going to happen. But it figures the first 5 star WWE match in 11 years just so happens to feature the guy that Meltzer defends at every turn.
> 
> It was great though and as a Trilogy of matches it is one of the best I can remember in a long time.


There are ALOT of shittier matches out there from other companies that he gives 5 stars, or even MORE than 5 stars.


----------



## Teemu™

But 5 isn't the max anymore, right? So 5 stars today is like 3 stars back in the day because the max is 7, or something.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Star ratings have always been a joke.


----------



## TheDraw

sigh.....why keep posting his garbage?


----------



## Teemu™

TheDraw said:


> sigh.....why keep posting his garbage?


Meltzer may be the single worst thing to ever happen to pro wrestling as a whole. Not saying the worst person with people like Benoit existing, but the worst phenomena.


----------



## TheDraw

Teemu™ said:


> Meltzer may be the single worst thing to ever happen to pro wrestling as a whole. Not saying the worst person with people like Benoit existing, but the worst phenomena.


Yep. Wrestling fans going by the reviews of an openly biased fanboy.


----------



## arch.unleash

5 stars my ass.


----------



## DammitChrist

That Hell in a Cell match DESERVED those 5 stars, and Dave Meltzer is a great historian/journalist who's a big benefit for this business 



Irish Jet said:


> Meltzer is a stain on the wrestling community. Human trash.


Nah, Dave Meltzer is a great historian who thankfully contributes a lot to the wrestling community, and he deserves to be heard even more since he's a credible source.

The bitter old dude with glasses is what you're describing here since it's clearly not Dave Meltzer.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Showstopper said:


> There are ALOT of shittier matches out there from other companies that he gives 5 stars, or even MORE than 5 stars.


True, but it still highlights just how bias Meltzer is that the only WWE match he gives 5 stars is a Cody match, a guy he is very friendly with. Seth’s match in Saudi with Edge was better yet he didn’t give it the 5 stars.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SayWhatAgain! said:


> True, but it still highlights just how bias Meltzer is that the only WWE match he gives 5 stars is a Cody match, a guy he is very friendly with. Seth’s match in Saudi with Edge was better yet he didn’t give it the 5 stars.


His bias for AEW/NJPW is much stronger. He gives them ratings of that ilk practically every month.


----------



## Chris22

I'm a huge Rollins fan but even I'd say the match was like barely a 4* match. Cody's injury limited them somewhat but they did the best they could in the situation.


----------



## Irish Jet

Meltzer is a stain on the wrestling community. Human trash.


----------



## FrankieDs316

While I agree Cody vs Seth deserved 5 stars, lets not forget Meltzer wouldn't even give HBK vs Taker or HBK vs Angle 5 stars. The guy is still a hack.


----------



## Not Lying

The women’s match was better.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Do people really let what Meltzer thinks of a match determine it's quality for them?


----------



## DammitChrist

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do people really let what Meltzer thinks of a match determine it's quality for them?


Dave Meltzer's match ratings are usually accurate and he gets wrestling too, so it's definitely understandable for various other fans to take his valid word seriously.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Do people really let what Meltzer thinks of a match determine it's quality for them?


No, he often overrates japanese wrestling


----------

